# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Tehnika žetoniranja

## BusyBee

Evo novog teksta iz roditeljstva. Tehnika žetoniranja

Kako vam se čini? Meni je na prvo čitanje bila mrvu hmmm  :/  ...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

mislim da bi u određenim slučajevima ova tehnika mogla biti zgodna i korisna, uz mudro korištenje. zgodno je to što je to, na koncu konca, vrst igre ili natjecanja i kao takvo može biti zabavno i stimulativno, a u isto vrijeme donijeti željeni odgojni učinak.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

...ako se ne shvati kao trgovanje, nego kao način pozitivne stimulacije poželjnog ponašanja, kroz pohvale i nagrade. poruka bi bila -  ispravno ponašanje se isplati. tako bi trebalo biti i u životu, pa premda baš i ne stoji da se poštenje, radišnost i sl. u stvarnom životu isplate, ipak nesumnjivo donose neku unutarnju satisfakciju (pa sad ovisi koliko takva satisfakcija kome vrijedi)... to bi, pretpostavljam bilo ono što bi djeca iz ovoga mogla naučiti.

----------


## Bisera

ja nisam ni znala da se to tako zove, ali smo se prije 3 godine MM i ja sam sjetili toga. za svako dobro djelo, pomoć u kući, lijepu gestu i sl. naša djeca bi dobila naljepnicu (svaki za svoj albumić). kad se skupilo 10 naljepnica izabralo bi u dućanu ponešto za sebe. prije toga su ionako svaki put prilikom šopinga uspjeli iskamčiti neku sitnicu, a s ovakvom metodom su se barem potrudili biti dobri i od pomoći.   :Smile:

----------

> ja nisam ni znala da se to tako zove, ali smo se prije 3 godine MM i ja sam sjetili toga. za svako dobro djelo, pomoć u kući, lijepu gestu i sl. naša djeca bi dobila naljepnicu (svaki za svoj albumić). kad se skupilo 10 naljepnica izabralo bi u dućanu ponešto za sebe. prije toga su ionako svaki put prilikom šopinga uspjeli iskamčiti neku sitnicu, a s ovakvom metodom su se barem potrudili biti dobri i od pomoći.


neka mi oproste sve mame ovog foruma (znam da sam ekstrem i ne mogu si pomoci  :Embarassed:  )
prva pomisao tijekom citanja ovog teksta je da vodi do buduceg "MOGUCEG" (naglasavam  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ponasanja tipicne sponzoruse... iako ima i svojih dobrih strana (vidi gore Bisera)....

----------


## Zorana

Meni se ovakve tehnike nimalo ne svidjaju. Idu mi malo previse u pravcu ucjene, a ne svidja mi se to nagradjivanje ponasanja za koja tezimo da budu sama po sebi razumljiva.

----------


## anchie76

Meni je hm  :Unsure:   Problematicni su mi ti vanjski poticaji ponasanja.  Ono u smislu da dijete kasnije radi neke stvari ne zbog toga sto se dobro osjeca da to napravi, nego samo zato da dobije neki vanjski poticaj.  I sto kad poticaja ne bude?  Valjda je zato u tekstu napisano da se koristi rijetko i samo u iznimnim situacijama.

No jedna stvar mi se svidjela jako  :D 

Zadnji paragraf:




> 10. Treba imati na umu
> Nikad kao potkrepljivače ne koristiti osnovne potrebe, npr. hranu, pažnju i maženje ili nužne potrebe za zabavom i odmorom djece.


Totalno mi je neprihvatljivo kaznjavati/nagradjivati dijete slatkisima, no tesko to objasnjavam ljudima.  A ovo je tako dobro sazeto: ne moze/ne treba se poticati dijete s njegovim osnovim potrebama - za hranom, toplinom, njeznoscu itd.  Savrseno jasno!

----------

tehnika je u redu, pogotovo ako se njome ne koristi cesto. Mi smo, na taj nacin, dijete naucili da samo zaspi bez neprekidnih zvanja i izlazenja iz sobe. 
Trebalo nam je cca. mjesec dana (isli smo u ciklusima po deset), a njemu je veselje bilo crtanje zvjezdica za koje je sam izabirao boje i na kraju igracka koju je zelio.

----------


## Bisera

@ gost

ne razumijem u čemu je greška. u vrijeme ljetnih praznika kada nije bilo ni škole ni vrtića i po cijeli dan smo bili doma (jer i radimo kod kuće) našli smo neku pozitivnu zanimaciju. zašto od svih stvari raditi drame? i sve gledati iz nekakvog negativnog psihološkog aspekta?
danas nam i bez tih "nagrada" djeca rado pomažu u kućanskim poslovima.  a tu i tamo za peticu iz nekog teškog testa, nagradimo ih dječjim časopisom po želji. ili je i to možda sponzorstvo?????

----------


## Mamasita

Meni se svidja i djeluje mi skroz pozitivno. 
Mislim da ono na sto usredotocimo svoju paznju napreduje.  :Smile:

----------


## Bisera

hvala ti mammasita. iako nisi ovaj komentar pisala meni. jer već sam mislila da ću odgojit sponzorušu.   :Embarassed:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Mislim da ono na sto usredotocimo svoju paznju napreduje.


da, upravo tako i ja mislim.  :Saint:

----------

